# Elektrogrill oder Bratpfanne?



## Magogan (1. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

*Ich habe: *
- Bratpfanne
- Herd, bei dem man die Temperatur der Pfanne in 20°C-Schritten von 60 bis 240°C einstellen kann
 - Lust, an meinem Geburtstag Bratwurst und Fleisch zu essen

*Ich habe nicht:*
- Elektrogrill
- Ahnung, ob ich einen Elektrogrill kaufen soll oder ob das Fleisch/die Bratwurst aus der Pfanne genauso gut schmeckt
- Ahnung, bei welcher Temperatur ich Fleisch und Bratwurst in der Pfanne braten sollte


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

bei dem herd, auf jeden fall bratpfanne!
gibt nichts besseres. hab zwar auch nen egrill, aber den benutze ich zb nur auf dem balkon.
ansonsten nur holzkohle!
naja temperatur ist in etwa 160-180 °. die würste nicht einstechen oä auch wenn sie zum platzen neigen.

ansonsten happy börsday?


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2012)

Wenn man Zeugs richtig machen will ist ne Pfanne immer die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Magogan (1. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ansonsten happy börsday?


Erst am 25.08. ^^

Aber danke 

Muss ich denn Öl oder so in die Pfanne tun oder nur die Bratwürste?


----------



## Ogil (1. August 2012)

Gescheite Bratwuerste gibt es nur vom Holzkohle-Grill!


----------



## Magogan (1. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Gescheite Bratwuerste gibt es nur vom Holzkohle-Grill!


Geht aber nicht auf dem Balkon ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (1. August 2012)

hast du einen Backofen mit Grillfunktion ?
Ich meine wenn du schon SO einen Herd hast, würde ich mich wundern, wenn dein Backofen nich grillen kann.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

öl muss immer rein. auch wenn es grobe würste vom metzker (die besten), die vor fett triefen. die würden dir trotz fettanteil sofort explodieren. so 1-2 tl geschmacksneutrales öl kannst locker nehmen, mehr aber auch nicht, da würste auch gerne die eigenschaft haben, ab einem bestimmten grad, das fett zu absorbieren. und wenn das passiert! sind se fertig.
als möglichkeiten gibts eben: braten auf halber leistung, was la(ä)nger dauert. oder eben auf voller pulle, was eine scharfe bräunung hervorruft, und die würstchen schnell fertig sind und mit dem richtigen zeitpukt auch total saftig sind.
egrill ist mMn die absolute notlösung, geht gut mit geflügel, aber bei schwein oder rind, pfoten wech


----------



## Magogan (1. August 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> hast du einen Backofen mit Grillfunktion ?
> Ich meine wenn du schon SO einen Herd hast, würde ich mich wundern, wenn dein Backofen nich grillen kann.


Ist ein ganz normales Induktionskochfeld für 100 Euro (2 Kochplatten) ...


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bratwurst in der Pfanne braten sollte



http://www.wikihow.com/Properly-Cook-Bratwurst


----------



## Magogan (1. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.wikihow.c...-Cook-Bratwurst


Sehe da nur Rezepte, für die man einen Holzkohlegrill braucht, den ich aber nicht habe ...


----------



## shadow24 (1. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Geht aber nicht auf dem Balkon ^^




gegenfrage:wo wohnst du denn?ich mein ich habe damals auch nur eine wohnung mit balkon gehabt,aber einen see gleich um die ecke.da liefen ganz oft grillsessions ab...gibt ja auch häufig in grosstädten parks wo grillen erlaubt ist...hab gerade heute bei edeka ein alugrill für lumpige 7,99 euronen gesehen.auch da passen 5-6 würste oder 3 stücke fleisch drauf...selbst wenn der nur einmal hält(was ich nicht glaube) dann hat sich das schon gelohnt...


was auch gross am kommen ist,sind diese einmal-grills...so für picknick und so.hab die noch nie ausgetestet.weiss von daher nich wie das so schmeckt 


pfanne und elektrogrill sind nicht im mindesten vergleichbar mit grillen....entweder würde ich das wie oben beschrieben machen,oder auf eine andere nahrungsaufnahme umstellen...


----------



## Aun (2. August 2012)

pfoten wech von den einweggrills. das ist der letzte schrott. hatte zuletzt ( mehr oder weniger als experiment) 2 stück. die räudigste scheisse wo gibt.
ansonsten ist die idee mit "zum grillplatz" gehen net falsch


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2012)

Nen Einweggrill ist immernoch besser, als in der Pfanne grillen zu wollen? 

Ob Bratwürstchen aus der Pfanne oder vom E-Grill .. begeistert wird niemand sein (naja ok, bei Bratwürstchen sowieso  ).


----------



## Davatar (2. August 2012)

Bei Fleisch jeder Art gilt:
Holzkohlegrill > Elektrogrill > Pfanne

Allerdings ist der Unterschied bei Würsten minimal. Den schmeckt man vor allem bei Steaks und co.


----------



## Ogil (2. August 2012)

Minimal? MINIMAL? Da wo ich herkomm, wird man des Landes verwiesen, wenn man die original Thueringer Bratwurst auf den Elektrogrill legt. Oder glaubst Du ich bin freiwillig auf der Insel?


----------



## Magogan (2. August 2012)

Toll, jetzt bin ich so schlau wie vorher, weil jeder was anderes sagt ... Elektrogrill oder Pfanne, was denn nun?


----------



## Davatar (2. August 2012)

Ich würd sagen: Wenns Dir nur um ne Wurst geht und Du den Elektrogrill extra anschaffen müsstest, lass es einfach sein 
Wenn Du den Grill aber anschaffen und dann öfter als nur einmal pro Jahr brauchen würdest, schaff ihn Dir an


----------



## ego1899 (2. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> pfoten wech von den einweggrills. das ist der letzte schrott. hatte zuletzt ( mehr oder weniger als experiment) 2 stück. die räudigste scheisse wo gibt.
> ansonsten ist die idee mit "zum grillplatz" gehen net falsch



Naja wenn man richtig mit umgehen kann dann sind die keineswegs der letzte Schrott, sondern sehr praktisch.Klar kann man da auch mal nen schlechten erwischen, aber ich hab mit den Dingern nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Also entweder machst du da irgendwas falsch, oder die die du kaufst unterscheiden sich sehr stark von denen die es bei mir zu kaufen gibt, was ich jetzt mal stark bezweifel... 
Für das spontane grillen unterwegs ist das ne feine Sache wenn man gerade mal wieder die Bratwurst und den Nudelsalat in seiner Handtasche/ seinem Rucksack entdeckt...
"Aaaach ich hab ja nur ein paar argentinische Steaks dabei..."



Magogan schrieb:


> *Ich habe nicht:*
> - Ahnung, bei welcher Temperatur ich Fleisch und Bratwurst in der Pfanne braten sollte





Magogan schrieb:


> Muss ich denn Öl oder so in die Pfanne tun oder nur die Bratwürste?



Sag mal ist das wirklich dein ernst? 

Also das du da Bratfett, Magarine oder Öl etc. nehmen musst sollte sich ja eigentlich von selbst verstehen. Und die Temperatur... Naja also ich dreh einfach auf und brate sie halt um die Temperatur habe ich mir bis jetzt nie sorgen gemacht...

Also ein Kumpel von mir ist quasi das personifizierte Anti-Talent wenn es um´s kochen geht. Aber selbst der würde es mit 3 Promille, verbundenen Augen und auf den Rücken gebundenen Händen noch hinbekommen sich ein paar Bratwürste zu machen, ohne nach einer Anleitung zu googlen oder in einem Forum Tipps und Ratschläge zu erfragen 


Naja aber einen Elektrogrill zu kaufen empfinde ich auch als sehr unsinnig. Wenn man ihn nicht oft nutzt ist es sowieso unnötig. Wenn man mehr oder minder regelmäßig mit Freunden auf dem Balkon grillt und ein richtiger Grill dort nicht in Frage kommt sicherlich eine runde Sache.
Jedoch ist nach meinem empfinden kein geschmacklicher Unterschied festzustellen und es gibt ja praktisch nichts was sich nicht genauso gut in der Pfanne zubereiten lässt.

Spar dir lieber das Geld und besuche einen Kochkurs!


----------

